# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Empêcher la copie d'un fichier

## Mut

Bonjour, je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible d'empecher la copie d'un fichier mais pas de le lire...je sais c'est un peu tordu mais j'ai mes raisons  :;): 

Systeme d'exploitation : Windows NT4, 2000, XP


J'ai cherch et j'ai cru lire que ce ne soit pas possible !  ::roll::   ::?:   ::(:

----------


## Mat007

Salut,

Si tu peux le lire qu'est-ce qui t'empche de le recopier ailleurs ?
C'est comme a que fonctionne la copie...

MAT.

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,




> Bonjour, je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible d'empecher la copie d'un fichier mais pas de le lire...je sais c'est un peu tordu mais j'ai mes raisons


Le fait de donner un droit d'accs en lecture permet la copie. De toute manire,  partir du moment, o on a le droit d'accs en lecture, on peut tout faire, simple question de moyens  mettre en oeuvre.

Ceci dit, si on avait les raisons qui te motivent, cela pourrait permettre de t'aiguiller sur une voie qui pourrait peut tre rsoudre ton problme.

----------


## Mut

C'est justement ce que je veux viter ! en gros je souhaiterais qu'il soit "fix" au dossier et qu'on puisse pas le bouger ou le copier !

----------


## Jannus

> Ceci dit, si on avait les raisons qui te motivent, cela pourrait permettre de t'aiguiller sur une voie qui pourrait peut tre rsoudre ton problme.


Tu ne rponds pas  la question  :;): 

Sinon,  priori, comme tu l'avais trouv toi-mme, ce n'est pas possible.

----------


## _solo

> C'est justement ce que je veux viter ! en gros je souhaiterais qu'il soit "fix" au dossier et qu'on puisse pas le bouger ou le copier !


tout depend apres c'est quel sorte de document mais tu peut lui ajouter un truc de pas bien genre DRM ...

----------


## Alvaten

Si le document peut tre sauvegard (par exemple un fichier .doc ou .pdf) l'enpechement de la copie serait de toute faon inutile car il sufirait a l'utilisateur de le sauvgarder dans un autre rpertoire et a ma connaissance il n'y a pas moyen d'empcher la sauvegarde d'un document.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Tu ne rponds pas  la question 
> 
> Sinon,  priori, comme tu l'avais trouv toi-mme, ce n'est pas possible.


C'est possible, en crant par exemple un nouveau type de fichier binaire, avec le lecteur qui va avec, avec les bonnes protections de ci de l, ventuellement du cryptage des donnes, ...

Toutefois, ce genre de solution n'apporte pas forcment la rponse puisque trs lourde  mettre en place. S'il s'agit de fichiers confidentiels et que le budget est illimit, alors la solution propose est envisageable. S'il s'agit d'un simple fichier qui ne doit pas tre copi pour que le voisin puisse ne le lire qu'une fois, alors la solution propose frise la dbilit, car beaucoup trop complexe  implmenter.

----------


## Jannus

Tout est toujours possible videmment, mais pas dans le cadre dcrit  :;):

----------

